# Weaning



## crackerjackjack (Nov 15, 2008)

Well Miss Cadi is 7 months old now. She is still nursing. She does not nurse as much, but she is still nursing. How do we stop this? Do we seperate her from her mother. Her mother is so protective about her baby. Cadi is venturing away from Lily more, but they are always together. What should we do???


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 15, 2008)

yes wean!! It will be very tough to do at this age, make sure you have very good fence to keep them seperated and one that a head cannot fit through to nurse!! Even better to have a pen in the middle!! When I weaned my babies, they were 7-8 months, we knew we were moving from MI to TN so we left them on mom longer then we do normally!! Anyways it was terrible, I have never had such a hard time weaning!!



After 4 months we finally ended up selling both babies (we were planning on keeping them) because we could not keep them apart from their moms!! So defiantely start weaning!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Nov 20, 2008)

At what age is the normal weaning age? Is it the same as with the horses? I have one that was born in August and I am anxious to wean her, I have her and her mom in with the other weanlings (colts and donkeys)..since she is the only baby donkey left and would like to move her mom back with the other Jennys. The 2 I have wean the little Jacks moms wasn't too bad but the Jennets mom...well I have her for sale...if that tells you anything.


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Donkeys are different, I wean mine between 5-6 months and have pretty good luck at that age. But Like I said I have had to wait longer before and it was terrible!! I do not recommend weaning them at 3 months, they are not mature enough, like a horse!! Depending on when in August I would wait a little longer. Is she spending any time away from mom yet? That is a good sign of when they are getting ready to wean!! Good Luck


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks! I try not to wean my horses until 5 months..she still runs to mom when something scares her..she eats good on her own, I give her a little all stock. Guess I will just put up with her mom in my weanling pasture a couple more months. I like to give the weanlings all the hay they want and momma donk is getting too fat! I also don't like her big poops in with my babies



I clean it up daily...but I am obsessive about the weanling pasture, paddock and barn being clean and sanitary...since they are under so much stress being seperated...don't need any kooties in thier area





Thank you again!


----------



## minie812 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just finished weaning Tango from her mama and she was born middle of July. First foal that could have cared less she was weaned in a matter of one week. She was eating good and I had her best buddy with her and she could see mama & she prefered to go hang with her daddy-Fiesta (they are to peas in a pod)


----------

